# Open Water Class!



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, everyone! Due to the election and everyone trying to get to the polls tonight, :doh , I am going to run OW class Wed-Sun. If you wanted to start this week but couldn't b/c of fulfilling your obligation by voting, just come in Wednesday night and I can catch you up! For $149 you ain't gonna beat it! Just show up at MBT Divers at 3920 Barrancas Ave or call 455-7702!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerry's workin' hard to fit everyone in before the water gets too cold!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright...let's do this one more time! I'm running again starting Tues. night at 6pm. Any takers?


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

just got certified this past weekend! highly recommend Jerry. Very fun, flexible and always willing to help.



Hoping to take nitrox soon.



good luck :letsdrink


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yo, Ian...it was great having you guys in class! Hope you can get out and shoot tomorrow, weather is lookin' nasty! Give me a shout and let me know how the diving goes!


----------

